# Sean Stewart???



## Zeusie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, I am thinking of purchasing a couple of frogs for my brother's birthday. Upon looking at websites, I found some that I liked. The website said that the frogs came from Sean Stewart's line. Forgive me for being clueless, but who is Sean Stewart and does he have a website I can look at?


----------



## bbookhamer (Jun 25, 2008)

herpetologic.net


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

MD...near Baltimore.

Where are you located?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Would you like to share some more information? how old is your brother, has he cared for amphibians before? do you already have a tank set up? what kind of frog are you thinking of purchasing? 

We'd love to help make sure you both get off on the right foot


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I turned out to be the shocked brother. I could't believe it. She got me a group of 5 variabilis. 2 males, 3 females.............. I'm still in shock. Thanks, one of the best presents I've ever gotten sis, and sure to be remember for life. 


Ulisesfrb


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats on the Variabilis group.
Best of luck with them.
Be sure to show us pics


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats on your Varis! And kudos to your sis for an awesome gift, and Sean for making it happen. Any pics of your gifts and their new home?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

lol Way to steal the thunder of every other gift giver this year! And that's a present that will hopefully keep on giving . Good luck getting pairs from your group!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

It would actually be thanks to Tor Linbo since they are from that line and to skylsdale for selling them. 


Ulisesfrb


----------



## Zeusie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ulisesfrb said:


> I turned out to be the shocked brother. I could't believe it. She got me a group of 5 variabilis. 2 males, 3 females.............. I'm still in shock. Thanks, one of the best presents I've ever gotten sis, and sure to be remember for life.
> 
> 
> Ulisesfrb


No prob, happy birthday and I hope that your frogs thrive and do well for you for a very looooooong time ^_^


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

Great gift and great frogs!!! I have a group of 5 and they are out all the time. IMO the boldest of all thumbnails! Make sure you put lots of film canisters in their tank and keep it very wet. I have mine in a 15 gallon and they are doing great! I'm sure that soon enough you will find some eggs. The tads do take a long time to morph out but overall are pretty easy. I just had my first 3 morph out about 3 weeks ago and they are already eating melanos.

Good luck!!!

Andy


----------

